# Skee Season



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

How has the season gone so far for any of you musky jonsers???

Ive been chasing them every weeknd since opener with little success, worst month of june in 11 years for me...

Hit Mille lacs, Leetch, Cass and some other MN lakes during full moon fever July, with terrible luck... Water temp was to low yet due to the wonderful MN weather we have been having..

Things are starting to heat up inthe metro area now that we have some stable weather, peak water temps should spark some good fishing in july...

keep it reeel
madison


----------



## torf (Mar 11, 2002)

i used to hit Cass at least once a summer. Did you have any luck at all?


----------



## Madison (Mar 1, 2002)

Hey Torf sorry for the late response...

anyways, we had zero luck over the july 4th weeknd. I;ve heard some good reports latley and will probably be hittin it again this august. THere have been some hawgs caught outa there this year. october and september should be interesting.


----------

